# Let's see your set-up



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Looking for pics of everyone's setup. Mostly interested in nozzle locations; I'm not wanting to spend $60 on a TB spacer, and even then heard they sometime don't work too great for w/m injection, so show me your nozzle mounts!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

No pics but I am about 8 inches before the throttle body in the boost tube. Just got things up and running an hour or so ago. HUGE difference in IATs.


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Prof315 said:


> No pics but I am about 8 inches before the throttle body in the boost tube. Just got things up and running an hour or so ago. HUGE difference in IATs.


Nice man, just realized you're in Melbourne. I'm down in Vero, let me know if you find a good supplier of methanol


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah I have an excellent source for Dragon Fuels racing methanol. $35 for a 5 gallon can.


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mind sharing the info? And how did you mount the nozzle?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

RadRacer513 said:


> Mind sharing the info? And how did you mount the nozzle?


Lazslo Racing and Performance on Washburn Rd in Melbourne. ( I used to work just down the street, Dick Lazslo is a friend)

Mounting the nozzle was easy, added some material to the aluminum boost tube with a TIG welder, ground out a flat spot about 1/2" in diameter, drilled an 11/32" hole and tapped it 1/8" npt. Then just screw the nozzle in.


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ah, I have a silicone tube, so I'm trying to figure out the best way. I'm probably just gonna splice a small piece of metal tubing in somewhere and mount it there.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*USRT!*

I have the USRT Throttle plate with no issues for about 2yrs now.

I might start a secondary spray in front of the intercooler! Might be over kill but I might give it a shot


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

coachvtt said:


> I have the USRT Throttle plate with no issues for about 2yrs now.
> 
> I might start a secondary spray in front of the intercooler! Might be over kill but I might give it a shot


Couldn't that cause the intercooler to collect the fluid over time, thus reducing it's efficiency?


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Here is the dual nozzle USRT kit: http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_68&products_id=299

That seems like the way to go! Does anyone have experience with this on a K04 car? What nozzle sizes did you use?


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

RadRacer513 said:


> Ah, I have a silicone tube, so I'm trying to figure out the best way. I'm probably just gonna splice a small piece of metal tubing in somewhere and mount it there.



Use one of these: http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=304


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

coachvtt said:


> I have the USRT Throttle plate with no issues for about 2yrs now.
> 
> I might start a secondary spray in front of the intercooler! Might be over kill but I might give it a shot


I want mine before the TB though; I mostly want it for cooling purposes, so I want it further from the intake for better mixture. And everything I've read about installs says not to do pre-intercooler because it can pool



mcgyver7923 said:


> Use one of these: http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=304


I've read of people having problems with those, and saw a video on youtube where the spray was horrible with that installed. I read on another site about just using washers, and I'm gonna give it a try when I install the kit (if I ever get the car running right again ). It shouldn't mess with the airflow, shouldn't mess with the spray pattern, and shouldn't cost $20


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice dual nozzle system. I'm starting to get my progressive dialed in. WOW


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Nice dual nozzle system. I'm starting to get my progressive dialed in. WOW


Thx bro. It does work really well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

coachvtt said:


> I have the USRT Throttle plate with no issues for about 2yrs now.


THANKS! :beer:



> I might start a secondary spray in front of the intercooler! Might be over kill but I might give it a shot


Noooooooo, do NOT do this. :facepalm:














The two reasons are simple:

a) As Radracer513 mentioned, the stuff will condense and pool inside the IC. It simply will not make it to the combustion chambers in a predictable amount of time IF it makes it there at all.

b) Doing this will convert your interCOOLER into an interWARMER. Think about how an air/air IC works. It transfer greater heat from inside the core to the ambient air that is cooler. (Energy always moves from where there is more of it to where there is less. So, the heat transfers out. The cold does not move in.) If you cool the air inside the IC to below ambient, the heat will transfer IN and that's exactly what you do NOT want. If the intake air is cooled to ambient air temperature, then there will be no transfer at all. You'll have rendered your IC useless.

Place the second nozzle AFTER the IC and you'll maximize the system's intake air cooling performance. Right now "all" you've got is octane boost -a wonderful thing. However, good news is that there's a lot more fun to be had. Go for it! eace:


----------

